# Few new ones



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

These hand carved also?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> These hand carved also?


No lathe. Some belt sanding.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I like that color, going to have to try my hand at it I guess


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tacpayne said:


> I like that color, going to have to try my hand at it I guess


That spook swims perfect. Been throwing it last couple afternoons  nada yet, but nada on anything lol.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great Jesse


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Look great! when you gonna start selling lol


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NC KingFisher said:


> Look great! when you gonna start selling lol


Everything I have is for sale, for the right price you can walk away with the rod I'm fishing with lol


----------

